# Kawasaki FH500V



## scotty088 (Jul 4, 2008)

Greetings and Happy New Year!!
I have kawasaki FH500V AS38 I'm looking for a rebuild kit for the carb.I can't seem to find a kit,I find the carb exploded parts views.Does this mean one must order parts individualy? I'm basicly looking at doing a thorough cleaning and changing gaskets.However new welsch plugs and a needle and seat would complete the job properly.As always thanks for your expertese.
Scotty:thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

As far as I know, Kawasaki does not have kit's for their carburetors. Purchase the parts you need. 

Best of Luck...


----------

